

My first php/js project: a free dynamic icongenerator - pwnstein
http://www.iconoplastix.com

======
pwnstein
Finally started out with php and javascript 2 months ago. My first goal for
practice grew a bit out of proportion so it seems: a free dynamic
icongenerator. Pretty proud although alot of code could probably use alot of
optimizing. Still working on export icons to image which proves very tricky
(currently trying this via phantomjs on a dedicated server). Anyways, ofc I
also am looking for suggestions, feedback and/or tips. Thnx in advance! Peace
yo.

